# Quite sure i am miscarrying, questions for mw appt tomorrow



## kindofcrunchy82 (Jan 11, 2012)

My surprise little bean is leavning me I believe, It started monday when my hunger pains faded and tuesday i began spotting, tuesday was awful, i had horrible cramps but just spotting, wednesday less cramps and more bleeding. Today feels like I am having a period. TBH i am in shock how upset i am, we were not even trying for this baby! I started beating myself up about it thinking it is my fault, and surely i will never know. I am worried it may be my thyroid issues or the recent mold we discovered in our basement. My fiance is very allergic to mold and i worried the baby may be too, and naturally i miscarry within a week of discovering the mold and trying to clean it up (i only began cleaning it up) but then decided i would not anymore because i am pregnant. 

I have had another early loss, though last time I was only 5 weeks along, this time i am 7 weeks. I am worried mw won't think it is a big deal since i have had 2 healthy babies and pregnancies but i want the right test performed, what should i ask for testing on? or will it matter while i am miscarrying? The soonest i could get in is friday and i called tuesday morning.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

:Hug I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------

